
Researchers overturn hypothesis underlying mammalian auditory system sensitivity - bookofjoe
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-08-overturn-hypothesis-underlying-sensitivity-mammalian.html
======
bookofjoe
>Decades-old model of slow adaptation in sensory hair cells is not supported
in mammals

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/33/eabb4922](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/33/eabb4922)

